# Ed Coan's training program



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 8, 2015)

I found this in one of my old training files and I *think* it was taken from a video:

Monday: legs (squat)
 squats* 1-2 work sets (7-10 sets including warm ups)
 single-leg leg press 2-3x10-12
 leg extensions 2x10-12
 single-leg leg curls 2x10-12
 seated calves 3x10-12

 Tuesday: off

 Wednesday: chest (heavy bench)
 bench press* 2 work sets (7-10 sets including warm ups)
 close grip bench press** (paused) 2 work sets
 incline press** (paused) 2 work sets
 standing calves 3x10-12
 abs 3x10-12

 thursday: shoulders
 press behind neck* 1-2 work sets (5 sets including warm ups)
 dumbell lateral raise 2x10-12
 front dumbell raises 2x10-12
 bent over dumbell raises 2x10-12

 friday: back (deadlift)
 deadlift* 1-2 work sets (8 sets including warm ups)
 stiff legged deadlifts 1x8-10
 bent rows 2x8-10
 pulldowns or chins 2x8-10
 one arm rows or bent over dumbell raises 1x10-12

 saturday:chest + arms (light bench, recovery day) 
 light wide grip bench press 2x10 (paused)
 flyes 1-2x10-15
 pushdowns 3x8-10
 weighted dips 1x15 (paused)
tricep extensions 2x8-10 (sometimes paused)
 preacher curls or barbell curls 2x10-12
 calves 2-3 sets
 abs

sunday: off

 * reps are cycled (for example starting with 10 reps down to a max over a 10-16 week cycle)
 **same reps as bench press

Ed was always a fan of linear progression and kept things pretty simple for the most part - no periodization, each movement 1/week, averaged 2/week per muscle group, etc. 

I thought the PLers over here would find this interesting


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 8, 2015)

It is interesting. Ed Coan is a freak. At least one of his parents was a gorilla. I'm sure of it. 

Of the people I know who tried to follow his program, most were ground meat within a few weeks and going backwards. His ability to recover from training sessions is not of this planet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2015)

He may be a different shape than he used to be, but still insanely strong for his age.


----------

